# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπολογιστές & Περιφερειακά > [Φορητός Η/Υ] Satellite L650 Inventec Berlin 10 BL10 UMA_AX1

## toni31

Καλησπέρα στα παιδιά, μήπως κάποιος που ασχολείται έχει αυτό το σχηματικό?

----------


## age80

Αντωνη αυτο σου κανει?
https://www.dropbox.com/s/4ocnjt0t7k...%2010.rar?dl=0

----------

toni31 (07-12-14)

----------


## toni31

Αυτό ψάχνω

----------


## teo966

δες εδω :https://www.dropbox.com/s/emyz6b0txr...X1%20.pdf?dl=0

----------

toni31 (07-12-14)

----------


## toni31

> δες εδω :https://www.dropbox.com/s/emyz6b0txr...X1%20.pdf?dl=0


Αυτός είσαι.... :Thumbup:  :Thumbup:  :Thumbup: 
Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------

